# Curing chamber from an upright freezer, vs a fridge,



## sebastiaan zijp (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello, 

I want to build a curing chamber for salumi etc, and have a question. Almost all the posts say to use an old fridge, but none say anything about an old upright freezer. Which, at least to me, would be the perfect size and shape. Is this because the freezer can't operate at the temperatures needed for curing meats? Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 1, 2016)

For temp control you may want to use an inline thermostat for either a fridge or freezer, so I don't see any reason why a freezer couldn't be used. Inline controls run power to the cord and manage the temp by cutting power to the compressor when the set temp is reached and use a thermocouple installed inside the unit. Some have much tighter temp control than most fridge thermostats. I'd have to dig to find info on them now, as it's been years since I was looking at them. A fridge without this modification may not even be able to operate at high enough temps for fermenting/curing.

Eric


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 2, 2016)

Have a look at this post and search Freezer Cure Chambers. Lots of info...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/184861/curing-chamber


----------

